# Parking...



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

... Rules to make delivery easier. 
1. Always carry quarters. Yes you're going to have to pay a meter every once in a while. 

2. Learn which pickups are best for parking. If you accept a job and can't find parking request a reassign. Take note of it and move on, yes it sucks you had to drive to pickup but not every job is perfect. 

3. Call the restaurant to see if they have parking or validate for free parking. If a request for a job comes up and you're unsure of parking, take note of the restaurant, skip the request and call them. You'll have better knowledge for next time. 

5. Ask the valet. Most times if you pull up to a valet and say you have a pickup they will direct you to parking. 

4. Text or call the cx if the drop-off is in a building your unfamiliar with. 'Hi. Does your building have delivery parking'
I do this all the time if I see the drop is in a particular area of Downtown. I also do this for drops around a university. Most of the resident buildings around campus require an access code or are guarded and you can't access for delivery. Students will generally come down and meet you. The text also makes them aware that you're on your way.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

I use the pay by phone app in Dallas


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yarddude11 said:


> I use the pay by phone app in Dallas


What's the minimum you can pay with app?


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

I dont know. I use it for such small amounts.


----------

